# Meine Oase



## chr1z (30. Okt. 2007)

Hallo
Zuerst möchte ich mich einmal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Christian ich bin 21 Jahre und komme aus der Nähe von Schwäbisch Hallu nd bin Altenpfleger in der Ausbildung. Auf unserem Gartengrundstück haben wir schon einige Teiche (4: Beton,Becken,Folie..)
Doch leider sind alle Teiche nicht wirklich sehr Tief ca 60 - 70cm und somit wird es se schwer für die Überwinterung von sämtlichen Fischen.
Vor einigen Monaten habe ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt einen schönen großen Teich zu bauen damit sich unsere Kois auch wohlfühlen.


Fakten zum Teich:

- Teich wird eine Nierenform haben
- Teichgröße: 5 Meter lang, 4 Meter breit, und ca 1,60 - 1,90 meter tief
- Pflanzzone in den Nieren
- Schwerkraft - Gepumpt
- 2 Bodenabläufe
- Skimmer
- Pumpenschacht
- EPDM-Kautschukfolie 1,15mm


Geplannt 2008 :

Bachlauf/Filterbecken mit Flüssigfolie streichen.
Genesis Vließfilter installation
Teichweg vervollständigen
Bepflanzung


----------



## Hawk0210 (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hallo Chris!!

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN hier im Forum!!

Na da hast du dir ja eine schöne Oase gebaut gefällt mir bin schon gespannt wie es aussieht wenn alles fertig ist!!!...


----------



## Dodi (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hallo Christian!

So ganz neu bist Du ja hier nicht mehr aber: 
noch ein

HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier bei den Teich-:crazy: !

Einen schönen Teich hast Du Dir da gebaut, da fühlen sich Deine Koi bestimmt wohl! 
Besonders gefallen tun mir die Bruchsteine am Rand.

Da hast Du ja für nächstes Jahr noch ordentlich was zu tun.
Ich wünsche Dir dabei viel Erfolg!

Viel Spaß mit dem Teich und hier bei uns im Forum.


----------



## chr1z (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Danke für die herzliche Aufnahme.
Ja die Bruchsteine sind echt schön, sind uns beim Baggern entgegen gekommen.


----------



## Hanne-X19 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hallo Chr1z,

einen supertollen Teich hast Du Dir da angelegt.  
Da wir bei unserem Teich dieses Jahr leider nicht tief genug
gegangen sind, steht im Frühjahr ein Umbau an. Darf ich mal fragen,
wie Du es gehandhabt hast? Bist Du, außer den beiden Pflanzzonen, nur
auf eine komplette Tiefe, über den ganzen Teich gegangen?  Ich hab einen 
"gemischten Teich" mit Goldies, Goldorfen, Nasen, __ Shubunkin und 4 Kois.
Währe die Art mit nur einer Tiefe und den Pflanzzonen auch eine Lösung für uns?    
Würd mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## chr1z (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meine Oase*



			
				Hanne-X19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chr1z,
> 
> einen supertollen Teich hast Du Dir da angelegt.
> Da wir bei unserem Teich dieses Jahr leider nicht tief genug
> ...



Hi 
ich würde spontan sagen ja

meine 2 pflanzzonen:
1 Pflanzzone ist ca 30 cm tief.
2 Pflanzzone ist ca 55 cm tief. 

Sonst ist der teich zwischen 160cm und 190cm tief.
So kommst du dann auf ein sehr großes Wasservolumen, was sehr gut ist.
Hab zur Zeit auch Goldies Kois und Shubukins drin, diese fühlen sich alle wohl.
Gute Seerosen wachsen auch aus einer Tiefe von fast 2 Meter.
Nachträglich könntest du ja auch Schwimminsel mit einbauen.

gruss christian


----------



## Hanne-X19 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hallo Christian,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann währe Deine Teichlösung, ja für 
uns auch fast das Beste, da wir ungefähr auf die selben Maße kommen.

Ca. 500cm X ca. 350 -400cm nach Umbau. Hab im Moment die Maße:
500cm X ca. 250 cm an der breiteren Stelle, und ca. 180 cm an der schmalen.
Die tiefste Stelle leider nur ca.90cm. Das kommt davon, wenn man erst baut,
und dann anfängt zu lesen, und sich schlau zu machen. 
Naja, durch den Fehler, bekomme ich Ihn wenigstens auch noch etwas größer. 

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## chr1z (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meine Oase*

*g*

Fehler macht jeder. Wie gesagt ich würde so wieder bauen macht Sinn. 
Würde veruschen gut Tief zu kommen so an die 180cm. 
Also viel Spaß beim Planen und Bauen.


----------



## chr1z (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

so gibt neues: 

ende märz wird ein *technikhaus *mit flachdach aufgebaut.
ebenfalls wird ende märz *peter kuzma*von www.pk-aquaservices.de
zu uns kommen und in den bachlauf/filterkammern folie faltenfrei einschweißen.

es werden *2 *filterlinien aufgebaut:

*1x smartpond 500G *mit biowanne geht direkt in den teich.
*1x compact sieve* wird vor den bachlauf/filterkammern geschaltet.


----------



## chr1z (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Einige Bilder von heute. 

 

Am freitag kam schonmal mein Compact Sieve, habs heut natürlich mal probeweise getestet. 

 

 

In den nächsten 2 Wochen werd ich den Teich vollständig verrohren. sprich, Wasser , Strom, Überlauf.

*edit by Frank: bitte demnächst unbedingt an die zulässige Größe der Bilder denken!*


----------



## chr1z (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

So hier mal einige Rohre
Alles HT in DN100 und DN 50.
2 Kartons voller Winkel.
Zur Isolation Schaumfolie 125m lang und 1 breit.


----------



## Annett (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hi,

das sieht nach ner Menge Arbeit aus. 

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg dabei und vielleicht schießt Du ja ab und an ein Foto für uns?


----------



## chr1z (21. März 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hi 

einige Rohre sind schon verlegt, aber das Wetter macht uns allen ja ein Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Rossi1 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hallo :willkommen  im Forum


----------



## chr1z (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Weiter gehts:

Wir beim verlegen von Rohren und Strom. Außerdem Fundament fürs Flachdach Technikhaus.


----------



## chr1z (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hier schon einige Bilder von der Gartengestaltung.
Habe heute 2 __ Ahorn (Baumschul-Ware) und den Steingarten angelegt.


----------



## chr1z (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hi all

Hier einige neue Bilder:

Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen den neu angelegten Zaun.

Das nächste Bild zeigt das neugebaute Technikhaus.

Und noch 2 Abschlussbilder.


----------



## chr1z (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Prima!!!!  Pe Folie eingeschweißt von Peter Kuzma und seinem Team.

Da es sehr regnete musste eine Überdachung her. *G*

Super Tolle Arbeit besser gehts nicht.


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hallo Christian,

das geht ja bei Euch richtig voran! 

Nur gut, dass kein zu starker Wind war....


----------



## chr1z (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

So heute mal wieder neue Bilder:


----------



## Dodi (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Hallo Chris!

Ihr kommt ja gut voran! 

Da könnt Ihr bestimmt noch diesen Sommer Garten und Teich so richtig genießen.


----------



## chr1z (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

danke danke

hier 3 weitere Bilder vom verkleben der polygonalplatten:


----------



## chr1z (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine Oase*

Frische Bilder von heute. Endlich den Teich abgedeckt. *g*
Polygonalplatten ausgefugt und eine schöne __ iris.

Wie findet ihr es?


----------

